# Primitive camping locations?



## kickingback

Hi,

Can anybody recommend any primitive camping locations in northern/north eastern Utah. I'm looking for remote dirt(or paved) road type locations far from established campgrounds and the like. Preferably with fishable waters somewhat close. I only have a Subaru Outback so no serious 4WD trails please. I'm also not sure if I want to backpack in, but backpacking suggestions are also greatly appreciated...actually, I'm kinda open to backpacking in.

I understand there are lots of these types of locales on BLM and National Forrest land but there doesn't seem to be any type of map or guide on the internet. Also, can anybody clarify the laws on carrying firearms on these types of lands. I hear they are allowed on BLM land as I've heard lots of people go out and shoot in areas west of SLC. If I'm camping in bear country I want to be somewhat protected if attacked, not that it's likely but it happens.

Looking to get far away from civilization for a while sometime in the future. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## .45

Just how 'primitive' are you looking for? This place hasn't been used for a few years. Several lakes and river's nearby, usually good fishing too. Especially after the run-off clears up. No firearms though.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Where is there a place in utah that you can't take firearms? National parks, Indian land?


----------



## kickingback

.45 said:


> Just how 'primitive' are you looking for? This place hasn't been used for a few years. Several lakes and river's nearby, usually good fishing too. Especially after the run-off clears up. No firearms though.


I'm just looking for a place where I can drive in and set up camp. Carrying firearms isn't a must, I could always run in my car if there was trouble :lol: .



fatbass said:


> There is a dirt road leading from there to Spring Canyon with lots of meadows and small lakes full of brookies...Blue Lake, Trident Lake, etc. The road is rocky but a friend had little problem navigating it in a 2WD Mazda pickup. Many hiking trails fork off of this road and most lead to fishable lakes.


Sounds like a choice spot. The outback is AWD (not a real 4WD vehicle) but it sounds like it could handle it.



fixed blade said:


> Where is there a place in utah that you can't take firearms? National parks, Indian land?


Amen to that.

Thanks to everybody for the suggestions, keep em coming  .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

How far are you looking to drive. The north slope of the uintas is an awesome place to go. Look into the area around Bridger lake and china meadows. There's a place right below china meadows you can camp right on a stream. Plenty of trout stocked lakes withing 5 miles of there. Your subey could get you to all of them.


----------



## .45

Ditto to whats been said....north of Maeser there are quite a few places in the Ashley. 

Matt Warner and Crouse Reservoirs are below Flaming Gorge, quite primitive yet with a decent dirt road to each of them.


----------



## Petersen

You know, the possibilities here are nearly endless. Rather than name one or two, I might suggest heading to a book store or a larger outdoor store that carries books — REI has a great selection of books on Utah camping. 

I'm unsure where you live, but if you're too far away for that, head to Amazon.com or REI.com and search for "camping utah" or "camping utah books." You'll see a dozen or more books come up with titles that might work for you. Most of these books have dozens of location suggestions for camping, along with good descriptions. If you go this route, however, I'd use Amazon's feature that let's you read a few pages in the book and see the table of contents. All the books are different, and lots have to do with campgrounds, and a few deal with just what you're looking for.


----------



## stimmie78

I took my chevy luv, my toyta, and my geo metro all over the south slope. No need for 4wd if you drive it right *()* Find a main road, head up it, when you see a place you camp. If you know where a lake/river is head toward it as far as you can and hike the rest in. I've also been a passenger in a ford festiva and a 67 datsun. So you're granola burner will get you many places. :lol:


----------



## dockrot

From Randolph city center it is several miles to Randolph resevoir-lots of planter trout- and then dirt roads from there access the back side of Monte Cristo.


----------



## middlefork

Google Earth is a very good friend to have  
Lots of places to get off the road aways if you want to pack. But the North and South slope of the Uintas is hard to beat.


----------



## Huge29

I was thinking of Washington/Crystal Lake area too as was mentioned. Be aware that this road mentioned heading west does eventually turn south and loop back to the Mirror Lake hwy, but you will not be able to make the whole loop in that car. That is a great area with tons of options. Good luck!


----------



## johnpsulli

Are fires restricted at paragonah reservior primative campsites: I


----------

